# [FOUND IT!] launcher2.apk with rotation



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

I cannot believe that I can't find this - but I cannot. My google skills must stink - because I know this has to be out there.

I don't want Nova Launcher. I don't want Trebuchet. I just want the stock launcher2.apk with rotation enabled. Can someone help with a link or something? thanks.

*****EDIT*****

OK - so a big shout out to Bouchigo:



bouchigo said:


> This should do the launhcer for you: http://www.mediafire...52texdm55c4c2l4


This was specifically for AOKP 17 - so no guarantees it will work on other roms. But a big thanks to Bouchigo who did for me in 5 minutes what no one else was willing to help me with. Appreciate it a lot man!


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Man - no one has the stock launcher with rotation enabled? Blasted! It has got to exist!

I swear by the tears of a thousand unicorns - I will make it so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm on my phone so I can't edit it to make it rotate(or even check to see if it's possible) but here's stock launcher2 if you want to do it yourself:

http://db.tt/B5Ka6QHc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewp3481 (Sep 12, 2011)

Think tranquil ice by p3droid has that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Just read the ROM section, find a ROM with it. Extract it from system/apps. Through it in an update.zip, flash and done

To answer your next question, use an update.zip from any system app. The zip is not special or signed.


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> Just read the ROM section, find a ROM with it. Extract it from system/apps. Through it in an update.zip, flash and done
> 
> To answer your next question, use an update.zip from any system app. The zip is not special or signed.


Ok. I may be lame. But I am not completely lame. I already tried that. I haven't found a rom that uses the stock launcher with rotation enabled.

Thanks for trying guys.

If anyone else comes up with anything -I will appreciate it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Updated OP with Launcher2.apk with rotation for AOKP 17.


----------

